# 20" Starrgabel in 1-1/8" gesucht



## DeltaElite (8. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich werd langsam echt bekloppt. Will das alte 20" Scott Contessa für meinen Sohnemann umbauen. Nachdem ich alles unnütze Entfernt habe (Umwerfer, Schaltgriff links, Ständer etc.) ist das Bike schon mal 840g leichter geworden.

Demnächst kommen noch andere Reifen drauf (Schwalbe Durano war mit 190g so ziemlich das leichteste was ich finden konnte).

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch Bauchschmerzen macht ist die Federgabel, die mit über 2000g doch arg schwer ist und gegen eine Starrgabel ausgetauscht werden soll.

Mein Problem:

Ich finde keine Starrgabel für 20" mit 10mm Achsaufnahme und Cantileversockeln.

Alles was es gibt hat entweder keine Bremsaufnahme oder 14mm Achsaufnahme.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller? Bezugsquelle?


----------



## lekanteto (26. August 2010)

DeltaElite schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir jetzt noch Bauchschmerzen macht ist die Federgabel, die mit über 2000g doch arg schwer ist und gegen eine Starrgabel ausgetauscht werden soll.
> 
> Mein Problem:
> 
> ...



Hast du schon mal bei Trialgabeln geschaut? 
Z.B. http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c70_Gabeln-20-.html

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch diesen Thread mal angucken http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476460


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkGreen (3. September 2010)

ansonsten versuchs vielleicht auch mal bei den Liegeradlern, die Vorderräder haben sehr oft 20" und der Steuersatz ist i.d.R. Ahead 1 1/8", Cantilever-Sockel und 10mm Achse sind da auch Standard, zwar sind Starrgabeln auch da eher selten, aber es gibt sie
www.liegeradforum.de


----------



## lekanteto (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte mich bei anderen Kinderradherstellern umgeschaut. Einige bieten noch Räder mit Starrgabel an. 
Als ich eine Gabel mit passender Einbauhöhe und passendem Offset gefunde hatte, habe ich ganz lieb nach einer "Ersatzteilgabel" gefragt.


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2011)

biete gerade eine neue 20" Gabel mit Canilever-Sockeln auf Ebay an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...39103&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bei anderen Kinderradherstellern umgeschaut. Einige bieten noch Räder mit Starrgabel an.
> Als ich eine Gabel mit passender Einbauhöhe und passendem Offset gefunde hatte, habe ich ganz lieb nach einer "Ersatzteilgabel" gefragt.



Welche Gabel hast Du denn nun in welches Bike eingebaut? Ich frage, weil die Spinner Grind 2 Federgabel aus dem 2010er Marin Hidden Canyon (http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_specs.php?serialnum=606) meiner Tochter endlich gegen ein ungefedertes Modell getauscht werden soll.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal bei Trialgabeln geschaut?
> Z.B. http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c70_Gabeln-20-.html



...da sind schon ein paar nette Gabeln dabei, aber leider alles nur "Disc Only"


----------



## markus964 (14. März 2011)

Hallo Pan Tau,

ich habe eine Tange Super Big Fork, ehemals 26", auf 20" umgebaut, da ich auch keine leichte Gabel gefunden habe. 

Die Ausfallenden wurden ausgelötet, die Gabel-Rohre auf 20" gekürzt und dann die Enden wieder mit Hartlot eingelötet. Habe ich bei uns in der Lehrwerkstatt machen lassen. Wiegt aber immer noch 760gr.

Ich hatte vorher nach einer leichten 20" Gabel gesucht. Alles was Du findest ist über 1Kg und damit auch nicht leichter als die Cube mit ca.970gr. Oder du findest Disc-Alugabeln.

Geplant ist, das die Cube-Gabel in zwei Jahren wieder rein kommt und ich dann die Tange 20" verkaufen werde .

Bilder vom Bike mit der "alten" Chrom- und der neuen Gabel sind in meinen Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/810558


Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## lekanteto (14. März 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> aber leider alles nur "Disc Only"


Alle, wo Magura 4-Loch steht, lassen sich mit Adapter mit V-brake benutzen.



Pan Tau schrieb:


> Welche Gabel hast Du denn nun in welches Bike  eingebaut?


Bike: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2009&spid=38480&gold_ses=

Gabel: http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=85â©=de_DE&cou=DE


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo Pan Tau,
> 
> ich habe eine Tange Super Big Fork, ehemals 26", auf 20" umgebaut, da ich auch keine leichte Gabel gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



Habe mir soeben die Fotos angesehen und bin schwer beeindruckt - denke damit hat sich der Stift eine Belobigung verdient 

In zwei Jahren sollten wir dann mal verhandeln - dann müsste Nummer 3 reif für sein erstes 20" Bike sein


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Alle, wo Magura 4-Loch steht, lassen sich mit Adapter mit V-brake benutzen.



Vielen Dank - wieder was gelernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tradefax (30. November 2011)

Hallo, mÃ¶glicherweise ist die Anfrage Ã¼berholt ?

Habe eine neue 20" Starrgabel mit 100mm Aufnahme, Conti Bremsaufnahme,
Bohrung fÃ¼r Schutzblech, etc.,etc. anzubieten fÃ¼r â¬ 10,-- plus Porto.
Bitte melden falls noch interessiert.

Bitte keine Mitleser mit dummen Bemerkungen melden ! Danke !
[email protected]


----------

